# hemp and cannabis-- will hemp affect?



## papabeach1 (Jan 7, 2009)

if I grow hemp and cannabis with in 11 miles ratio....

will hemp affect my cannabis grow (in woods) to be hermie? 

I just wonder because of my mistakes in past.. I need someone's experts on hemp and cannabis..   I might get approve to grow hemp crops in open field  but  I will grow cannabis in the woods..   

I don't think I have seen any hemp hermies...    just that their genetics is same.. will it affect?   I never seen any hemp bred to cannabis  myself?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello Papa 

I hope you are now settled in your new home :aok:

Here is a read for you, it is saying that Hemp Will pollinate cannabis and the result is the cannabis loses half its potency.


hXXp://www.gametec.com/hemp/hybrids.html


----------



## Tater (Jan 8, 2009)

Hemp is marijuana.  Period.
So yes it will pollinate your marijuana plants because it is a marijuana plant.  They won't cause them to hermie though only stress and genetics can do that.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 8, 2009)

As Tater Says,it won't cause hermaphrodism but they could possibly pollinate your whole crop and ruin it.

So if planting hemp have your weed grown upwind of where the hemp is to lessen the chance of this happening so you may want to research the weather systems quite thoroughly around your way.

Incidentally,in Morocco,pollen 'clouds' have been spotted by weather satellite in the right conditions which shows you how much pollen can be produced by crops which have male populations growing within them that arent 'rogued',that is,pulled up to leave females only.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is an idea, Just dont grow the hemp. Your just asking to get busted and for what?


----------



## BagSeed (Jan 8, 2009)

Why are you going to grow hemp? What do you mean you might be approved to grow it? Hemp is illegal in the US i believe.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 8, 2009)

it will affects the mojos!!!!! oh christ!!  I guess.... I will stick with just outdoor grow of mojo only..  and I will have to scout really good..make sure there is NO HEMP in woods and around the farms...

it's legal to grow in NC.. only hemp.. that what norml.org said..   

man..  hemp crops will ruin the whole mojo plants...  man  that sux.. 

if I did get approve to grow hemp.. that mean I will have to build a huge greenhouse and lock it up   and strong filters on the fan..for exhaust.. 


for now I will just stick with mojos.. thanks everybody I really need know that..  good thing I haven't plant any hemp seeds yet...


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 25, 2009)

*The US Drug Enforcement Agency classifies all C. sativa varieties as "marijuana." While it is theoretically possible to get permission from the government to grow hemp, DEA would require that the field be secured by fence, razor wire, dogs, guards, and lights, making it cost-prohibitive.

Good luck But if your not sure of something find out the facts and don`t go by hearsay or anything else. Slim  Good post though


----------



## whiterussian (Jan 25, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> if I grow hemp and cannabis with in 11 miles ratio....
> 
> will hemp affect my cannabis grow (in woods) to be hermie?
> 
> ...


 
Hemp = Marijuana But yes marijuana plants will in fact pollinate other marijuana plants in other words hemp plants will pollinate your "cannabis" crop :hubba:


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

dose hemp produce buds??? no right???


----------



## ftw2012 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes hemp will produce buds but they wont be the kind of buds a person wants to smoke...usually pretty spindly and harsh and mostly seeds.   i know that even if i go around and kill all the males i can find of ditch weed and let the females bud out, even if there isnt much for seeds in them, they still arent worth smoking


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah thats kinda what i was thinking, it will bud but anyone in their right mind wouldnt smoke it lol


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 27, 2009)

Hemp = Marijuana....  The high grades of MJ that we see now is a result of breeders and growers isolating and growing out certain phenotypes of the plant.......  Basically our Meds are the same species... it is like the difference of you and (insert any big name sports star here.)  It is not impossible for a hemp plant to produce a massively awesome medical plant either....... it is all a matter of genetic statistics.


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 27, 2009)

so yeah basicly the gene structure of the plant makes what we call the strain..... right????


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, the tendencies of each individual is what we look to isolate and propagate........  Just like breeding race horses... look for that magnificent specimen and then work down from there.


----------

